# Pokemon B/W starter silhouettes revealed



## Feels Good Man (May 9, 2010)

Source

They look kind of... odd.


----------



## worlok375 (May 9, 2010)

What's with the x button?


----------



## Feels Good Man (May 9, 2010)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> What's with the x button?



Fixed it


----------



## Technik (May 9, 2010)

In order from left to right. Grass fire water


----------



## BoxShot (May 9, 2010)

Top reminds me of a Chikorita or Cyndaquil with Pikachu(?) ears and a ... Spoink like tail. Like a Spoink miniatured into a tail.

Bottom left reminds me of a Gorebyss with a Cyndaquil head and with some small feet.

Bottom right reminds me of a Quagsire with the head part of it more rounded and bulgy?


----------



## luke_c (May 9, 2010)

You spelt silhouettes wrong in the title.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (May 9, 2010)

Are we sure those are starters? One of them looks like a baby of Spoink...definitely not what I had in mind for a Grass, Water, or Fire type. They aren't changing the types of the starters are they?...


----------



## Feels Good Man (May 9, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> You spelt silhouettes wrong in the title.



Whoops. Can any Mod fix that please?


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 9, 2010)

Hard to judge from just these, but they've got some odd shapes going on.  I hope none of them are butt ugly.  The one on the right kind of looks like a deformed Piplup.. I hope they aren't trying to come up with a Pipclone, just 'cuz he was made a co-mascot of the franchise in Diamond & Pearl.


----------



## DeMoN (May 9, 2010)

I can't even begin to imagine how these will actually look like.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 9, 2010)

Also, higher-quality pic:


----------



## Feels Good Man (May 9, 2010)

Edited first post with a larger, clearer image


----------



## luke_c (May 9, 2010)

I'm just wondering if they will keep the original Fire/Water/Grass types as starters as this time


----------



## Feels Good Man (May 9, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> TM2-Megatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got it, don't worry


----------



## Ultralex (May 9, 2010)

I think they all look so awfully crippled


----------



## Joe88 (May 9, 2010)

stop hotlinking >_>


----------



## .Darky (May 9, 2010)

-First one looks like a little dragon.
-2nd one like a calf (or pig?)
-3rd one looks like a platypus. GOD PLEASE DON'T, NOT A PLATYPUS!


----------



## DunkrWunkah (May 9, 2010)

.Darky said:
			
		

> -First one looks like a little dragon.
> -2nd one like a calf (or pig?)
> -3rd one looks like a platypus. GOD PLEASE DON'T, NOT A PLATYPUS!



hay

Whats wrong with a bit of platypus action?


----------



## Nikolay (May 9, 2010)

Something about this makes me sad face.


----------



## Feels Good Man (May 9, 2010)

Edited an even larger image to first post. 

Anyone think the left one is a mermaid or something


----------



## anaxs (May 9, 2010)

their probably the most awkward starters
most of the other starters are based on animal and mythical creatures but these dont look like they are


----------



## Nikolay (May 9, 2010)

The one on the right looks like a beaver to me.


----------



## Forstride (May 9, 2010)

DunkrWunkah said:
			
		

> .Darky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Platypuses don't do anything...It would be cool though, since it's different.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 9, 2010)

Oh God, they look awkward and poorly thought of!


----------



## iYoshi- (May 9, 2010)

yet another fire starter with a flame tail.......


----------



## zeromac (May 9, 2010)

Left to right is:
Fire,water,grass


----------



## .Darky (May 9, 2010)

iYoshi- said:
			
		

> yet another fire starter with a flame tail.......


Those could be leaves too, bro.


----------



## monkat (May 9, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> DunkrWunkah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Platypi are adept swimmers and the males have poisonous quils on their legs. If a species is going to survive in Australia, it had better be doing something right - everything there will kill you!

I could see a platypus using water gun. As long as they don't make it bidoof-like, I would choose a platypus straight away!


----------



## iYoshi- (May 9, 2010)

.Darky said:
			
		

> iYoshi- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yah, never though if that.


----------



## deka01 (May 9, 2010)

what do you mean platypus has a venomous barb on its leg and one of the few mammals to have a venom


----------



## xMekux (May 9, 2010)

Woah..... Just Hope these dont look like neopets o.o


----------



## iYoshi- (May 9, 2010)

They can actually be very dangerous.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (May 9, 2010)

They look like shit, honestly.

One looks like a hapless dog. The other looks like a Charmander preliminary design reject, and the other... Just looks like shit.

I hope their evos prove me wrong though. Very wrong.


----------



## TheGreatNeko (May 9, 2010)

The starters have always looked like shit, it's the final evolutions that really matter.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 9, 2010)

TheGreatNeko said:
			
		

> The starters have always looked like shit



Not really.  Most of the time the starters are fairly cute, with the odd exception.


----------



## afro193 (May 9, 2010)

http://img294.imageshack.us/img294/8495/bwstarters.jpg


----------



## TheGreatNeko (May 9, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> TheGreatNeko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fairly cute = shit. No one wants cute, they want pocket monsters that actually look like monsters, not puppies.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 9, 2010)

TheGreatNeko said:
			
		

> TM2-Megatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tell that to the series' two mascots.


----------



## TheGreatNeko (May 9, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> TheGreatNeko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I intend to.


----------



## mrfatso (May 9, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I can't even begin to imagine how these will actually look like.



same here, judging from the shape, this time round, it looks like finally, finally they are running out of ideas and they are just drawing random shapes and smacking a pair of eyes, a nose and a mouth and calling it done.


----------



## XXNatus (May 9, 2010)

They look even worse than the Generation IV starters, and that's saying something. The top one looks like the retarded offspring of a Pikachu, a Marill, and a Chikorita. The bottom right one looks like a fat Abra. As for the the bottom left one, I have no idea what it's supposed to look like with that fucked up head shape.


----------



## Raika (May 9, 2010)

Ugh... I don't like the silhouettes... They just look weird.
What the hell happened to creativity Nintendo? What happened to awesome Gen 1 and 2 designs of the starters and their evolutions?


----------



## Porygon-X (May 9, 2010)

LOLz ... they had better not changed the types of the starting Pokemon. 

The bottom-left one looks like a Gardevoir with a tail ...
The centre one looks like a Turwig with a "springy-tail" ...
The bottom-right one looks like a messed up Flaffy ...

Those are my two-cents on this matter.


----------



## Splych (May 9, 2010)

1st one looks like a charmander with a tail shaped as a leaf + a weird curved head.
2nd one looks like a turtwig with the tail of a spoink/marill and the ears of a pikachu.
3rd one looks stupid.

honestly,
pokemon is running out of ideas.


----------



## Scott-105 (May 9, 2010)

These are quite possibly the worst starters ever. To be completely honest, I didn't really like the Hoenn starters. Imo the Sinnoh ones were ok, the Johto and Kanto ones were the best and the Hoenn, and possibly these are the worst.


----------



## ufotrash (May 9, 2010)

EVERY time new gen pokemon came out I made icky faces at them...but they eventually grew on me. But these...just based on the silhouettes I'm instantly irritated. Like everyone said, just looks like they're running out of ideas. I don't know, they just look...so random. Oh well. This is all part of their plan, hopefully. 

Now crossing fingers that their official reveal won't be utterly disappointing.


----------



## geoflcl (May 9, 2010)

Yeah, I always cringe at the new Pokemon.  They've probably got ol' Sugimori locked in a small room, chained to his desk while he makes Pokemon nowadays.


----------



## asdf (May 9, 2010)

Hey guys, the new generation is out! Look how stupid they look even though all I can see is their silhouette! Damn, these are going to be some of the dumbest Pokémon ever!


----------



## Ryukouki (May 9, 2010)

Let's get my analysis on this:

The first one: stupid.
The second one: stupid
The third one: stupid

WOW WHAT A SHOCK. I'd play it just because its pokemon. -__-


----------



## jan777 (May 9, 2010)

They all look gay. shit but it's pokemon. It's POKEMAAAANS


----------



## SylvWolf (May 9, 2010)

Eh I can't comment too much without seeing the actual Pokemon, but they don't look THAT bad. Running out of ideas? One can only imagine, after 500 Pokemon.

Also, I hope they change the starting types. That'd actually be different and cool.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 9, 2010)

Ryukouki said:
			
		

> Let's get my analysis on this:
> 
> The first one: stupid.
> The second one: stupid
> ...



Same.


----------



## asdf (May 9, 2010)

SylvWolf said:
			
		

> Eh I can't comment too much without seeing the actual Pokemon, but they don't look THAT bad. Running out of ideas? One can only imagine, after 500 Pokemon.
> 
> *Also, I hope they change the starting types. That'd actually be different and cool.*


They can't do that. No other type combination works like Fire/Water/Grass.


----------



## Zav (May 9, 2010)

the last gen of pokemon looked stupid yet alone this generation hell the 3rd gen looked stupid.... treeko and torchic i mean really mudkip was decent


----------



## Westside (May 9, 2010)

Zav said:
			
		

> the last gen of pokemon looked stupid yet alone this generation hell the 3rd gen looked stupid.... treeko and torchic i mean really mudkip was decent


What language is this?

Anyway, the left most one looks like a Cyndamander.


----------



## MahouMaster (May 9, 2010)

Really gotta love how everyone's bawling about silhouettes. Pokemon is ruined 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Oh no.
Seriously, suck it up. You haven't even seen the real images yet, so why start winging now?

Also, the water one, I hope it's a platypus


----------



## YayMii (May 9, 2010)

MahouMaster said:
			
		

> Really gotta love how everyone's bawling about silhouettes. Pokemon is ruined
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Offtopic: Hey, I made that emoticon. That's cool how it's official now.

On-topic: Someone, make a mockup of what it might be


----------



## asdf (May 9, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> MahouMaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found this on /v/



Spoiler


----------



## darkevia (May 9, 2010)

GAWD these look terribad. Don't want to jump to conclusions before the actual fully-rendered pictures are out, but for now these look awful. AWFUL.


----------



## Demonbart (May 9, 2010)

darkevia said:
			
		

> GAWD these look terribad. Don't want to jump to conclusions before the actual fully-rendered pictures are out, but for now these look awful. AWFUL.


This.
After seeing Zoroark I hoped Game Freak got back on track, but no, Nintendo will probably pull another Lucario on us (pokemon of new generation that looks cool and gets a lot of appearances, while most of the other designs in that generation are bad.)


----------



## iYoshi- (May 9, 2010)

why cant we have starters other than the regular fire, water, grass? :|


----------



## asdf (May 9, 2010)

iYoshi- said:
			
		

> why cant we have starters other than the regular fire, water, grass? :|


Because, Fire->Water->Grass is Super Effective one way and Not Very Effective the other way. Psychic->Fighting->Dark is Super Effective one way, but Psychic doesn't affect Dark. Another one that would be it is Ice->Flying->Flying, but Flying is neutral to Ice.


----------



## heavyknight (May 9, 2010)

All I can think of is : their evolutions better make up for 16-32 levels of 'that'.
Left and Middle's feet seem a little odd...hope their 'real' image will look better.

On the topic of starters...
Kanto and Johto wasn't so...tacky looking, Kanto's by far my favorite 3, Cyndaquil and Totodile take the tops for Jouto..
Hoenn featured a leaf lizard, fire chicken, and a Mudkip (which has gotten fairly annoying...overused meme is overused. CCPLZ.)..
Sinnoh's starters seemed weird at first, but eh, didn't see their evolutions right away.
Now for Region 5's...who's silhouettes aren't so great. Mostly because they look deformed.


----------



## OmerMe (May 9, 2010)

A friend of mine found this:
http://rodentruler.deviantart.com/art/Poke...rters-163413067
The water one looks quite good.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 9, 2010)

OmerMe said:
			
		

> A friend of mine found this:
> http://rodentruler.deviantart.com/art/Poke...rters-163413067
> The water one looks quite good.



A pig?  No thanks.  Spoink is rather cute, but that thing's just a bastard.  They wouldn't use an ugly-ass thing like that after the last water starter becoming co-mascot of the franchise.  Hopefully scans of the next CoroCoro leak relatively soon, and maybe it'll contain real images of these three... silhouettes can often be misleading.  Though I will admit, just going on those, it doesn't look good.


----------



## KuRensan (May 9, 2010)

A beaver XD  pig and a ???
I like them XD


----------



## iYoshi- (May 9, 2010)

OmerMe said:
			
		

> A friend of mine found this:
> http://rodentruler.deviantart.com/art/Poke...rters-163413067
> The water one looks quite good.



Artist's Comments 
THESE ARE MY OWN FAKE INTERPRETATIONS OF THE SILHOUETTES REVEILED!!!!

Please don't think they are real.

lololol


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 9, 2010)

A new Pikachu? ö


----------



## Mafusto (May 9, 2010)

asdf said:
			
		

> iYoshi- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thunder -> Rock -> Water would be possible.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 9, 2010)

Mafusto said:
			
		

> asdf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, that wouldn't work.  Water- and Rock-type attacks are both normally effective against Electric... typically the opposing types should be 2x and 0.5x, respectively.  And while water is 2x weak to electric, rock is just the normal 1x effectiveness.  And finally, Rock does have a 2x weakness to water, but not a resistance to electricity.  So Electric/Rock/Water don't work at all.  It's even more unbalanced than Fighting/Dark/Psychic.


----------



## Frogman (May 9, 2010)

Mafusto said:
			
		

> asdf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i was thinking that!!^^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) i rekon thats what there doing new design new pokedex new starters !!!!!

EDIT:  by that i mean like different types of starters i rekon that they might be,, In order of picture Poison Thunder Fighting


----------



## asdf (May 9, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> Mafusto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found out that one that would work is Fighting->Rock->Flying.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 9, 2010)

These new Pokemon look terrible. It's like they mashed two or more Pokemon into one


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 9, 2010)

asdf said:
			
		

> I found out that one that would work is Fighting->Rock->Flying.



That works, but those types make no sense for starters.  There's always at least one specimen of each Rock- and Flying-type species very early on in the games.  Pidgey, Hoothoot, Taillow, Wingull, Starly, Geodude, Onyx.


----------



## luke_c (May 9, 2010)

Higher resolution image


----------



## SylvWolf (May 9, 2010)

asdf said:
			
		

> SylvWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And adding any new types is completely out of the question.


----------



## clegion (May 9, 2010)

........ okay this is maybe the worst set ever in pokemon.....


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

Oh God. Just when I thought Black and White were going to be awesome, they ruin everything by making these fucked up ugly starters... I can't even imagine how bad the other Pokémon will look...


----------



## XXNatus (May 9, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Oh God. Just when I thought Black and White were going to be awesome, they ruin everything by making these fucked up ugly starters... I can't even imagine how bad the other Pokémon will look...



I remember reading in an interview that the starter pokemon are the ones they focus on and spent the most time designing. You're probably right, the other pokemon will be complete abominations.


----------



## HunterJ (May 9, 2010)

Okay just to clarify this is unofficial news but it shoudl be official
the one tht looks like a cross between buizel and roselia on  left  is FIre
the one thats like a turtwig and has mini ambipom tail hands is the water
and the one that is similar to flaafy is the grass
However there has been talks that the starters are changing elements and that they arent grass fire and water but that there electric ground flying odd i know


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

HunterJ said:
			
		

> Okay just to clarify this is unofficial news but it shoudl be official


Uh... okay... now rewrite that in proper English please, cos I didn't understand a word of what you just said...


----------



## HunterJ (May 9, 2010)

i ment that its unofficial but could be official very soon! XD im too tired to make sense


----------



## matt32724 (May 9, 2010)

After, what, 453 Pokemon Nintendo has finally gone to drawing random things.

Hopefully the evolutions are at least somewhat cool though.

And about the types changing...I remember for Diamond/Pearl people thought that the starters would change to Dark, Ghost, Fighting. But they probably won't change it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 9, 2010)

They kinda look like they spliced together random Pokemon and made new ones :\

The top center one looks like Turtwig with that stupid little spring Pokemon, the one on the right looks like a Piplup with God-knows-what, and the one on the left looks like that pre-evolution to Flotzel except really fucked up.

Meh, after making almost 500 Pokemon, I guess it's hard to come up with new ideas.


----------



## Feels Good Man (May 9, 2010)

HunterJ said:
			
		

> i ment that its unofficial but could be official very soon! XD im too tired to make sense



How is it exactly "unofficial"?


----------



## rockstar99 (May 9, 2010)

Wow they look pretty cool to be honest!
Cant wait for this game!


----------



## Goli (May 9, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Oh God. Just when I thought Black and White were going to be awesome, they ruin everything by making these fucked up ugly starters... I can't even imagine how bad the other Pokémon will look...


How can you say they're ugly if you haven't even seen them fully?


----------



## mad567 (May 9, 2010)

Holy sh*t ........They ruinned our old school pokemon........

What i have to say "we need new story line and battle system, Not new POkemon".....


----------



## Zantheo (May 9, 2010)

I wonder how people can know how they look like and have still never seen them.

Amazing ability!


----------



## mad567 (May 9, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I wonder how people can know how they look like and have still never seen them.
> 
> Amazing ability!



I think everyone here is a mentalist....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Well we can predict form the shape that they are possibly more like digimon than pokemon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




........


----------



## DeltaBurnt (May 9, 2010)

The left looks like it'd be fire (and has the coolest look), the middle is grass, the right looks like water.


----------



## Deadlyx104 (May 10, 2010)

If it's a platypus will the male be able to lay eggs also...? I'm not sure whether to be scared or excited about the 5th gen


----------



## geminisama (May 10, 2010)

Wow, they look even more stupid then fourth gen starters. One looks like a damn pig-bunny. I wonder how the rest of the shitty new pokemon are gonna look.


----------



## deka01 (May 10, 2010)

don't judge a book by its cover especially when the cover is blank


----------



## T3GZdev (May 10, 2010)

there maby there not grass type, fire type, & water type this time, . maby there all normal type but, like the castform pokemon that changes types depending on weather or location or like ditto.


----------



## chartube12 (May 10, 2010)

People do realize 5-12 pokemon are designed in a private contest every year? I have known this since gold/silver.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 10, 2010)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> People do realize 5-12 pokemon are designed in a private contest every year? I have known this since gold/silver.


Really? I didn't know that... But even if it's true, they wouldn't let random people design the major Pokémon (in this case the starters), would they?

I have a coloured pic of the new pokes btw:






J/k


----------



## YayMii (May 11, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BTW, I personally think those mock-ups are ugly.


----------



## XXNatus (May 11, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think they're hideous. I mean a pig, seriously, and a beaver that looks like it belongs in Animal Crossing.


----------



## Arp1 (May 11, 2010)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> People do realize 5-12 pokemon are designed in a private contest every year? I have known this since gold/silver.



No wonder Pokemon are getting more ugly.


----------



## Zantheo (May 11, 2010)

Wouldn't say they're that ugly, considering they are fan-made...

Fan-made, people.


F-a-n m-a-d-e


Fan-made.


----------



## monkat (May 11, 2010)

XXNatus said:
			
		

> I think they're hideous. I mean a pig, seriously, and a beaver that looks like it belongs in Animal Crossing.



Pretty sure that's a fox. Get it? Firefox? Teehee.

But seriously guys, this isn't something new. If it was, I could understand not liking it, but you all buy this crap (or steal it, anyway) every couple years. I do too. I understand what I'm getting. They're not that bad, and it's not like anyone is forcing you to play.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 11, 2010)

Well people will know when the 15th May CoroCoro comes out
its normally leaked early on a Wednesday
so hopefully we will know either late tonight or tomorrow as its Wednesday Japan time the leak


----------

